# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Mozilla будет без предупреждения обновлять корректирующие релизы Firefox 4

## Kuzz

Компания Mozilla собирается  поменять принцип обновлений Firefox - начиная с версии 4.0, пользователи больше не будут оповещены о предстоящем обновлении, браузер будет обновляться сам, без каких-либо уведомлений, примерно также, как это уже сейчас делает web-браузер Google Chrome. На данный момент такой принцип обновления будет задействован только для Windows версии продукта, ибо, например, в Linux большинство пользователей пользуется неофициальной сборкой от создателей дистрибутивов, и они не имеют достаточно прав, чтобы web-браузер обновлялся в обход пакетного менеджера и в обход прав доступа к файловой системе.

Таким образом большинство обновлений будут установлены автоматически, за исключением серьёзных изменений версий. Например, пользователь будет по-прежнему уведомлён о предстоящем обновлении с версии 4.0 до 4.5.

Данное изменение в политике обновлений связано с обычной статистикой: так, например, 97% пользователей Google Chrome обновляются до последней доступной версии в течение всего трёх недель после выхода обновления, тогда как среди пользователей Mozilla Firefox этот показатель составляет 85%, а среди пользователей Apple Safari всего 53%. Как известно, использование устаревших версий web-браузера может легко привести к появлению на компьютере пользователя нежелательных программ, таких как вирусы.

Другая причина состоит в том, что многие пользователи игнорируют обновления, полагая, что если приложение работает, то обновляться не стоит, иными словами они попросту игнорируют любые "непонятные" вопросы со стороны приложения.

opennet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## gizmo

Лучше уж пусть сделают тогда, чтобы в настройках было типа выбрать автоматическое, ручное... Вообще чет 4 версия брат близнец Оперы получился(

----------


## rdog

,,пользователи больше не будут оповещены о предстоящем обновлении,,

----------


## maXmo

> Вообще чет 4 версия брат близнец Оперы получился


Скин вроде сафарный - и да - говнистый.

зы всё правильно, нефиг под админом сидеть.

----------

